# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our September winner *Nash666* has chosen a colorful theme for October:  *Fall follies. 
Any picture of your golden(s) to do with fall: leaves, sunsets, pumpkins, etc... 

*As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 24th, one entry per membership.

Thanks to Nash666 for this fall pic of Neeko at the park.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Nash666, great theme choice for October, looking forward to seeing lots of entries.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Nash666, looking forward to seeing all this month's entries.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Congrats, Nash!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan fall picture.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David at the local dog park.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one last fall - Hazel shaking off after a late season dip in the pond.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's one of Maxi sitting pretty in the Fall leaves.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos so far, looking forward to seeing lots more!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great fall pictures, really enjoying them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Fall pictures*

Would love to enter, but I have no fall pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Would love to enter, but I have no fall pictures.


Nash666 was hoping fall follies pics would include halloween too since they are fall also. Does that help you find a pic to submit?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ivy*

Ivy thanks, but I don't have any Halloween pics either. That's o.k., I will just enjoy everyones!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Spot the dog.

This was taken on our annual Thanksgiving hike - so very late fall and on the cusp of winter, but....


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm, we don't get Fall leaves until Thanksgiving. Maybe I can photoshop something. *G* Just kidding. (About the photo shopping) I look forward to more pictures though!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Hmm, we don't get Fall leaves until Thanksgiving. Maybe I can photoshop something. *G* Just kidding. (About the photo shopping) I look forward to more pictures though!


We are still mostly green (with some orangey spots) and had 80 degree temps today... had to use a pic from last Thanksgiving.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> Hmm, we don't get Fall leaves until Thanksgiving. Maybe I can photoshop something. *G* Just kidding. (About the photo shopping) I look forward to more pictures though!


 
We're lucky if we see any fall color around the end of November too. 

Palm fronds don't change color..........


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the pictures! It is going to be tough to find the winner this time as all of the photos are so good! And we had snow in northern MN last night. It covered all of the leaves that have fallen


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's one of Duke "helping" to rake the leaves three years ago....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle enjoying her nightly run in the fall


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is one of Grit in the leaves last year. Too early still for leaves here.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the pictures submitted so far. Maybe we'll see some pics of goldens with pumpkins and gourds, or one wearing a halloween hat before the contest closes on Monday, October 24th.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not an official entry, but am sharing a Halloween picture of Duke and Charlie 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope more entries come in now that the weekend is over, maybe some pics of goldens with pumpkins and gourds, or one wearing a halloween hat before the contest closes on Monday, October 24th.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Autumn is harvest time. Here we have Bailey "harvesting" the green beans for me. He is such a great little helper


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I live in Florida so unless I take his photo in front of a Canadian license plate..... Not much season change here. I have some hay, a wagon wheel, some rats and some orange flowers so it kind of gets a little fall. Wish I had a pumpkin to place in the photo. We did get a cool snap last Sunday when this photo was taken.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is Ruby's last Halloween photo!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We just got back from NH. Here's Penny and Twinkie sitting pretty in the leaves. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great pictures, looking forward to seeing more before the *October 24th* entry deadline. 






Ivyacres said:


> Our September winner *Nash666* has chosen a colorful theme for October:  *Fall follies.
> Any picture of your golden(s) to do with fall: leaves, sunsets, pumpkins, etc...
> 
> *As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Obviously not eligible for entry but a quick video of the late great Uncle B crunching on the Autumn leaves. He looks a bit glowy and white, my phone camera wasn't good, his nose is never far from the ground!!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's a photo of Bob after he rolled in the leaves


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Obviously not eligible for entry but a quick video of the late great Uncle B crunching on the Autumn leaves. He looks a bit glowy and white, my phone camera wasn't good, his nose is never far from the ground!!


That video made me smile, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Not an entry, but I love this picture of puppy Kaizer last September.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the video of Barnaby crunching through the leaves. He had an entire sidewalk and he walked through the leaves! It was like he was absolutely relishing every single thing autumn had to offer- the smells, the feel of the leaves, the sound. Thanks for sharing it. It definitely made me smile


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Barnaby video is awesome.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

We're going to try and get to a pumpkin patch but I'm not sure if we will have time, so we'll enter now and amend later if we need to :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, look at the great *Fall follies* pictures posted so far. That video posted by swishywagga was a real treat and brought a smile to our faces as we watched it!

Hopefully the weekend will give some of us (like me) the time to snap that fall pic of your golden(s) and post it for the photo contest. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 24th.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

City dawgs can have fall fun too! Here is Piper's fall portrait!


----------



## Kaja (Oct 1, 2016)

BriGuy said:


> Here is one last fall - Hazel shaking off after a late season dip in the pond.


Love that pic!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Florida & Fall is an oxymoron.  but I'm loving all of these images! And I'm surprise jealous of all the colors y'all get to live in!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope it isokaytoenter a picture of mygirl whohas been at the Bridgefor2 years.

Honey, the Good Witch


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is really a sweet picture of your "good witch"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> Florida & Fall is an oxymoron.  but I'm loving all of these images! And I'm surprise jealous of all the colors y'all get to live in!


You made me smile, as much as Autumn is my favourite season I would choose Florida over the mostly dreary UK any day, you live in a very beautiful part of the world!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey, the Good Witch, what a great picture! Are there any more witches or goblins out there? Entries accepted until Monday October 24th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's our girl posing for a picture.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love all the fall leaes. We do not get that down here on the Texas coast. We are loaded with palm trees and live oaks and pines, all which stay green. We ahd the sycamore which went from green to brown.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd like to submit an entry, but I can't figure out how to upload it from my album :0(


----------



## Kaja (Oct 1, 2016)

3 goldens said:


> I hope it isokaytoenter a picture of mygirl whohas been at the Bridgefor2 years.
> 
> Honey, the Good Witch


hahaha what a great picture - I mean it! I never thought that would be possible!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> > Florida & Fall is an oxymoron.
> ...


Touché friend! It's nice here, minus the dreadful summers! But, oh how I'd love to have some seasonal changes! And my golden girl would love some snow to roll around in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dee's Gidget said:


> I'd like to submit an entry, but I can't figure out how to upload it from my album :0(


I hope someone with more experience will help you get your photo uploaded.
This is what I do...click on 'GO ADVANCED' instead of post a reply then click on the paperclip in the top of the message bar - this will allow you to upload a pic from your computer. 

Not sure if this will work, someone, please correct me if this info is wrong. 
If the image is somewhere else, I think you have to 'copy the image location' when viewing the image then on this site after 'go advanced' click on the little square icon with the mountains, delete the http: then paste your copied info.
good luck, hope to see your pic soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dee's Gidget said:


> I'd like to submit an entry, but I can't figure out how to upload it from my album :0(


Here's a video showing how to upload pics from your forum album-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...elp/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

*Gidget the scary lion*

You could only imagine the craziness to get this photo. People were standing around watching our attempts. The object at the bottom left was a prop "Toto". The picture spot was setup by the senior citizen group.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Oops. I attached the one with the watermark. Sorry. I will remove it if necessary when I get back home. I have the original on another computer.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Dee's Gidget said:


> Oops. I attached the one with the watermark. Sorry. I will remove it if necessary when I get back home. I have the original on another computer.


I Love that picture! Props to you for getting a puppy to pose like that!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna spotted a squirrel as I was taking her pic


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's a video showing how to upload pics from your forum album-
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...elp/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html


Thank you, I learned something new today! :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are some great Fall follies pictures posted so far. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 24th.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

"Here is your country. Cherish these natural wonders, cherish the natural resources, cherish the history and romance as a sacred heritage, for your children and your children's children. Do not let selfish men or greedy interests skin your country of its beauty, its riches or its romance."
Theodore Roosevelt

This is Sadie enjoying our hike today on a beautiful public land trust just a short ride outside Philadelphia. She was chasing EVERY leaf that fell from the trees. It wasn't exactly the fastest hike, but boy did she have a blast. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great pictures, only a few more days remain to enter a photo in the October Contest, don't miss out. 

QUOTE=Ivyacres;6779401]Our September winner *Nash666* has chosen a colorful theme for October:  *Fall follies. 
Any picture of your golden(s) to do with fall: leaves, sunsets, pumpkins, etc... 

*As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

*Entries will be accepted until Monday, October 24th, one entry per membership.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to submit a pic of your golden, this fun contest closes tomorrow Oct. 24th.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's my actual entry  This was Kaizer yesterday in a beautiful park in a small town in PA, about an hour and a half from Philly.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Here is Finley enjoying the view of Red Lake near Carson Pass, CA.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

This was take last Halloween when sweet Mandy was still with us and ready to celebrate.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not an actual entry, but I managed to get one picture of Duke being Lion King











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Jennretz: I got the lion mane as well. Thought the patients would get a kick out of it on pet therapy visits.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Jennretz: I got the lion mane as well. Thought the patients would get a kick out of it on pet therapy visits.




It's really cute but the one I bought isn't staying on real well. I would love to hear how the patients like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to submit a picture in the October Photo Contest, don't miss out.


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is our photo of Kimber on our Blue Ridge Parkway drive to Mabry Mill last week. She loved it, and she definitely got some good socialization in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! All the pics are great...just a few more hours before the contest closes!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So you ask, "Where are the dogs?" And I replied, "Funny you ask." Well being it the most beautiful fall day with the contest coming to a close, I figured I'd get a cute pic of my golden's sitting next to the scarecrow decoration on my front porch. I do not completely trust them with the yard boundaries so I leashed them with the new tandem I got for training. I opened the garage door and stepped out with them. We headed right rather than down the drive as usual. Once we were in front of the porch Lucy went one way around the feeder and Louie went the other. The feeders started swinging and making a racket, which scarred Louie to run the other way. When he realized he couldn't go any farther he started off in the other direction. But not before the feeder crashed again making more noise and spewing seed in all different directions. The bird feeders were flying and we were entangled with a, still frightened dog. All I could think of is to command a sit. That was, however, after they took me down to the ground. Lucy sat (whoo hoo)! Louie just stood and shook. I only had about a foot to work with so I was able to unhook Lucy. Got up, shook off and walked Louie back in with Lucy following. Please accept my entry


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sona helping with the clearing of the Autumn leaves.....


----------

